#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] [转自百度][网易新闻] 画家最有权力鉴定自己的作品

## 狼王白牙

作者：史国良(著名画家)

画家可以怎么证明作品是自己的?这是个老问题。画家自己的作品就像自己的孩子,不管孩子长多大,相隔多少时间没见,一眼就能判断。我们偶尔对一些熟人也一样,未见其人,只听他哼一声或者走路的声音,都能判断是谁。这就涉及到一个熟识程度的问题。回到画作上,不管是什么年代的画,只要是自己画的,要一眼看出并非难事,因为每一幅作品都有很多跟自身密切相关的信息,有情感的信息、有探索的信息、有很多属于自身的特征,这在别人看来,是道不明,也解释不清的。可以说,画家看自己的画,其实是一种“生理反应”,自然而然就具备了判断力。

我跟黄胄老师相处过一段时间,他大部分的画,我都能轻易分辨出来,因为我熟识。以前经常在一边看他作画,他怎么下笔、怎么用笔、怎么用墨、怎么用色,哪怕有什么缺点,我都十分深刻,更不用说看自己的画作。

现在有很多类似故宫博物院的什么专家或者某博物馆的研究专家等,他们处于高位,有权威机构的背景,对于法律层面的认证资格来说,也许是当仁不让的。但他们可能不一定看过每一位名家画画,或者对每一位的名家作品都能熟识。他们鉴定自己的研究领域也许可以,但一般来说,他们不可能比画家更了解画家自己的作品。

我曾经跟马未都有过辩论,他认为,画家不能鉴定自己的作品,不该“既当运动员,又当裁判员。”他认为鉴定就应该找第三方。对此,我一直不能苟同。我始终认为,画家自己的作品在鉴定的环节上,最具权威性的是画家自身,其次可能是部分有亲眼看过他作画经历的亲属或学生。

很多年前,我就曾说过,画家是自己作品最终的一锤定音者。画家在世的时候,鉴定自己作品,画家应该是最权威、最准确也是最有说服力的鉴定者。因此,那种“画家不能鉴定自己的画”的论调,是剥夺了最该拥有的人的权利,这无疑为艺术品鉴定设定了多余的障碍。我想,无论是业界还是法律界,都应该要有一个共识,要把画家鉴定自己作品的权利还给画家本人。不能被“做假画、卖假画”的人的流言蜚语扰乱视听。这对收藏者是不公平的,对市场的健康更没有好处。

曾经有人会认为我常常出面为自己的作品“打假”,是多管闲事,甚至有拍卖行对我的作品进行封杀,说我扰乱市场,有些则建议我让别人混口饭吃,他们中很多人认为,画家不参与这种事情,应该是一种很好的品质。但在我看来,这都是极其不负责任的态度。虽然有不少名家也曾经有过造假经历,甚至被传为美谈,张大千就是一个。但我们在对待这个问题上,应该要区别对待。

早年有人对启功先生的书法造假,他看到感叹了一下:“给人家留碗饭吃吧。他比我写得好。”结果几年后,这种造假行为越发猖狂,甚至影响到启功先生的艺术形象,这时的启功先生甚至怒斥“造假人”:“这种人就应该拉去枪毙。”

今天造假的人,是太多了。有如过江之鲫,而且势头凶猛,一幅画甚至可以让人倾家荡产,这是极其危害社会的行为。画家站出来为受害者提供一些帮助,这是作为画家的一种社会责任和担当。

当然,画家出来作证并非解决问题的根本办法,需要多方面的共同努力,一方面,有关部门要尽快健全相关的法律机制;另一方面, 买家也要多增加自己的修养和知识水平,不能图便宜,不能抱有强烈的投资欲望以及“捡漏”心态。

(采访整理 梁志钦)

----------

